# Editorial on CBC's National



## Trinity (17 May 2007)

Watch the CBC National tonight.

I'm in shock with what they are showing.

I don't know how to describe what I'm seeing but a one sided
editorial on how we shouldn't have equipment that saves our lives
overseas and yet we should be able to do our job???


EDIT

- that trust with the civilians and not our equipment will keep Canadians safe?
And we should model the Dutch forces.  

Someone more eloquent that me can describe how out of touch this story is.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 May 2007)

Who was it who did the editorial?


Matthew.   ???


----------



## deedster (17 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Watch the CBC National tonight.


I'll watch  AND watch (this thread).


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> - that trust with the civilians and not our equipment will keep Canadians safe?
> And we should model the Dutch forces.



 ;D  We are!

We are buying 100 of their (Dutch) Leopard 2's.

 ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 May 2007)

The Dutch are junk.  Not their fault per se.  I hope their timidness can be chalked up to their home gov't screwing around.  Either way there junk because they can't or wouldn't do what was necessary.  Just to add some evidence
left the battle during Op Medusa leaving A Coy's flank widely exposed  (they just left, no reason given)
Super high ceiling for their Apaches.  The wouldn't engage a hut unless we were being shoot at, at that exact moment.
The troops barely ever left KAF.
I'm sure I could think of more and to be fair the troops seemed good but their inaction made them useless.


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2007)

......and we are getting Chinooks again.  ............Just like (but better than) what we sold the Dutch years ago.  

Are we getting close yet?


----------



## GAP (17 May 2007)

My email to national@cbc.ca



> This is a joke right?
> 
> I think this woman journalist has been sampling something from her homeland. What an utter waste of bandwidth


----------



## a_majoor (17 May 2007)

Transcript please


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (17 May 2007)

I can't believe this. I'm watching right now and she is very wrong about alot of her points. This is the kind of crap that shouldn't be aired. This is the Canadian Broadcasting Channel, it should represent the views of all Canadians. Not just the leftists, un-informed, preachers who when it really came down to it, if they had their way, the earth would be a smoldering hunk of rock floating in space.


----------



## MikeM (18 May 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> The Dutch are junk.  Not their fault per se.  I hope their timidness can be chalked up to their home gov't screwing around.  Either way there junk because they can't or wouldn't do what was necessary.  Just to add some evidence
> left the battle during Op Medusa leaving A Coy's flank widely exposed  (they just left, no reason given)
> Super high ceiling for their Apaches.  The wouldn't engage a hut unless we were being shoot at, at that exact moment.
> The troops barely ever left KAF.
> I'm sure I could think of more and to be fair the troops seemed good but their inaction made them useless.



Just to add, when they relived us up north for the duration of Medusa, they did ZERO patrolling.. just sat in the FOB.. rediculous.


----------



## MarkOttawa (18 May 2007)

Kiss your Afghan dreams goodbye
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/05/kiss-your-afghan-dreams-goodbye.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## George Wallace (18 May 2007)

Just saw it on NewsWorld and she is 'not of this world'.  Yes, she saw the Russians in Afghanistan when she was a child.  She was there and is now here.  Whoopee!  She doesn't understand what is required.  She doesn't understand what has to be done first to guarantee what she envisions should happen can safely be carried out.  

Being as she is an Afghan, she may make a great 'Translator' and should go over with the Troops and work with them, before she starts to mouth her comments about 'heroes' again.  Until then, perhaps she should take a more reserved stance. and STFU.


----------



## Scoobs (18 May 2007)

Wow, I didn't actually think that CBC would sink to a new low, but they did.  One sided doesn't sum it up.  More like anti-war propaganda, peace nik, you get the point.  How does CBC put someone on TV that obviously doesn't know much about the reality of the situation in Afghanistan.  Ok, she is from there and lived there, but please send her there to negotiate with the Taliban, as she proposes.  We'll see how quickly she gets a positive response from them.  For those wishing to see the video, just go to cbc.ca and go to TV.  There is a link there for the National.  I just watched it online.


----------



## The_Falcon (18 May 2007)

Wow, biased and unbalanced doesn't even begin to describe that tripe. Yet one more reason the CBC should be sold off, to think I paid for part of that, makes me physically ill.


----------



## RangerRay (18 May 2007)

This is the reason why I stopped watching/listening to CBC long ago.  It is a publicly funded broadcaster that only seems to broadcast left-wing tripe, rather than present a balance of both sides of an opinion.

It cannot be privatised soon enough for me.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 May 2007)

She came across as a complete air head and a poor spokesperson for the loonie left. I doubt that anyone, bar the truly dillusional minority in this country, took her seriously (whatever her message was). The people she interviewed on the trade show floor came across as far more credible and lucid.

Nice necklace though... not.


----------



## MikeFraser (18 May 2007)

I thought the good bit was her breathless fear of seeing a soldier or military vehicle in Ottawa.  That's even too far for the wobbly old Pierre Trudeau

_Trudeau: Yes, well there are a lot of bleeding hearts around who just don't like to see people with helmets and guns. All I can say is, go on and bleed, but it is more important to keep law and order in the society than to be worried about weak-kneed people who don't like the looks of ... 

Ralfe: At any cost? How far would you go with that? How far would you extend that? 

Trudeau: Well, just watch me. _ 

Becky Afghani seems to share the Liberal Party ignorance and fear ("Soldiers in our cities, with guns, in Canada, I'm not making this up."), but she has also violated the CBC's favorite clip of old St Pierre the Divine.


----------



## a_majoor (18 May 2007)

Funny that this:

http://film.guardian.co.uk/interview/interviewpages/0,,587237,00.html



> Nelofer Pazira, the Afghan-Canadian star of Kandahar, is angry. She is angry that the land of her childhood has been seized by ignorant religious bigots whose idea of education is that young boys should be forced to memorise Koranic Arabic they do not understand and wage jihad against a West they understand even less. She is angry that books and musical instruments and televisions are all banned by the religious police. She is angry that schoolfriends left behind in Afghanistan cannot leave their homes unaccompanied for fear of execution and that women who once worked as doctors and teachers are reduced to the daily humiliation of the burqa, the only everyday clothing ever designed as a walking prison. She hates the Taliban and she is angry that the West has ignored these human rights abuses for so long.



Does not translate into support for what we are doing. I suppose she thinks there is a magic wand that will make the Taliban dissapear or something.


----------



## Wookilar (18 May 2007)

I watched the whole sordid mess last night also.

The thing that gets me the most is that there are a lot of people saying how the violence will not stop, we must stop, negotiate, negotiate, negotiate, blahblahblah. BUT, they are not only unwilling to negotiate themselves, they seem to expect us (the military) to negotiate for them. 

It seems to me, that as long as they have their faces on camera, but not in any danger at all, they have the luxury to direct from the sidelines. Until any of these people actually become willing to walk the walk and actually smell the air over there and are willing to sit down and talk with our so-called opponents, they should not be given any air time at all. It is just all empty posturing and I am dissapointed in the vast majority of the media that are not doing their job for not exposing it as such.


----------



## Fraz (18 May 2007)

This woman has gleefully chosen the Dutch as the model for how we should adapt our ops and tactics to emulate... Not to steal any of the thunder from the previous posts, but were it not for those 'caveats' the dutch would have stayed on our flanks during Medusa, actually provided close Helo support (instead of flying at 20 000 or so feet) and patrolled around there FOB's.  If it was possible to enforce this Utopian view of everyone banging their swords into plowshares, hell I'd be all for it.  However, what miss Pazira doesn't understand is that you can't have one without the other. Security HAS to be in place for reconstruction and development to take place.  Perhaps, if she reread news headlines from last fall, she would realize that we spent the better part of a tour building and defending a road... (GASP, that sounds an awful lot like reconstruction), as well as the numerous VMO's and shirra's.  I won't even begin to comment on her thoughts about us getting new Herc's.  When will the ignorance end...?


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2007)

I guess she didn't read this recent tidbit on how the Dutch approach seems to be working in some areas:



> "....The police units in the province were in worse shape and more poorly led. At many remote posts few officers were on duty and officers wore civilian clothes, not uniforms.
> 
> Many posts also have separate tribal allegiances and do not cooperate tactically, Western military officials said.
> 
> ...



One sided, indeed, but I wasn't too cranked.  It's interesting she's bringing together elements of the whole "if we don't fight, we don't piss people off" approach, using the backdrop of an arms trade show.  What she DOESN'T do in her nine minutes or so is realistically answer the question:  "So, what do we do to stop the Taliban from blowing up the schools, cutting off the innoculated arms, and burning down the clinics when good deeds ARE done?" If the general populace were able to keep the Taliban away, they wouldn't need help, no?

I'll share the complete transcript when ready....


----------



## bily052 (18 May 2007)

WOW...   I nominate Nelofer Pazira to lead the "Negotiations" with the Taliban.  She would go in unarmed, un-armoured and without a Burka.  Lets see how far she could make it on the road to peace.
But then again, this is Canada.  We are doing our part as soldiers to give people like this the "freedom" to speak their opinions.
Just my $0.02

Billy


----------



## Danjanou (18 May 2007)

And for those who missed it or are just gluttons for punishment

http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/video/militaryafghanistan/i_witness_arms_for_sale.html


----------



## baac (18 May 2007)

It was like watching Southpark, but it wasn't funny: "Children, war is bad, m'kay..."

Was that an editorial? Was it supposed to be journalism? Seriously, what the hell was that? What was that crack about the helicopters and the new aircraft? When did journalism become holding up a brochure at a trade show and making faces? (We could buy these planes, or we could plant flowers. Won't someone think of the children?!)

B


----------



## Flip (18 May 2007)

Yea, I got pissed off too.
The usual implications are all there.
The military approach is indescriminate......
All military hardware is bad..............

She needs to have the facts shared with her. - she has no clue.
Take the C130 s in her article;
How many tons of food and medical supplies have been dropped by 
each Canadain C130 during it's long career?  How much humanitarian aid has 
been delivered? - Perhaps more than Dutch C130s.

If Canadian veterans could communicate to her three things;

Her premise is false and grossly misrepresents the Canadian effort.
The europeans can only do what they do because of safety provided by others.
Her efforts undermine what she cares about most. Peace in Afghanistan.

She has to have her nose rubbed in it.


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (18 May 2007)

Does anyone know CBC's address. I feel like writing a letter compaining about their apparent lack of knowlegde in the situation and I will ask for an apology.

The truth, the WHOLE truth, and nothing but the truth.


----------



## GAP (18 May 2007)

national@cbc.ca


----------



## niner domestic (18 May 2007)

Here is her Bio: http://jfilm.org/rtk/neloferbio.htm

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0969891/

Her book: http://www.writerscafe.ca/book_blogs/writers/nelofer-pazira_a-bed-of-red-flowers.php

And her not so "fist raising tirade at the war machine" interview: http://www.reel.com/reel.asp?node=features/interviews/pazira

My spidey senses are telling me this is all in preparation for an application for funding to make a new documentary/book.  

I'm getting quite tired of persons who are making a living off the backs of the Afghan people and claiming to have their best interests at heart.  *sigh*


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2007)

And, as promised, the transcript ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 May 2007)

All I could think of while I was watching this pathetic garbage was how much fun she'd have if the Taliban were back in charge and she actually lived in Afghanistan. We would not have been able to view her pretty face and long hair on TV....she would have been hidden head to toe in a a shapeless burka and beaten for speaking to strange men in a public setting....and oh yeah she wouldn't have the education to read the brochures and comphrehend the amounts spent on munitions and new equipment. Isn't the world an ironic place? ???


----------



## observor 69 (19 May 2007)

My thoughts on her commentary,

[Entire reply self censored]


----------



## Jacqueline (20 May 2007)

Any half decent person is going to be able to recognize the heavy bulge on this one sided piece of crap report. She has so much things to say about something she don't really understand. She's strange to me, more jerk in her than media lies.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (20 May 2007)

Trust in the Goodwill of the People?
Well not when they're trying to kill me and note to this person there is such thing as "bad" people, though as that is a relative term she seems to think we are the 'bad' people.
Remember there is always less duds in a mag than a crowd of so-called "informants"


----------

